# clinical psychologists vs mft/lcsw



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

hi all -

i have major, MAJOR anxiety issues (like many on this site) - severe generalized anxiety disorder and panic disorder. i've seen marriage and family therapists as well as licensed clinical social workers in the past who have used cognitive behavioral therapy primarily as their treatment approach. while i've learned a number of techniques - they haven't been all too helpful, so i made an appointment with a clinical psychologist.

perhaps one with training at the doctorate level vs the master's level will make a difference? 

any input would be greatly appreciated in those who have experience with PhD or PsyD educated psychologists versus master's educated therapists and counselors. 

thanks!


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

I had 2 counselors with Master's degrees and they did not help me at all. I now go to a psychologist and he is helping a lot. I do think psychologist are trained much better-from what I have seen and experienced. I am sure there are not-so-good psychologists and very good therapists with Master's degrees. However overall, I would suggest a psychologist if you are able to see one. Best of luck.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i really dont think credentials matter a *huge* amount. ive seen ****ty counselors with doctorates. my current therapist has a masters and although ive only been to him a couple times he's great so far. the best therapist i ever saw had a PhD, but even if he had just had a masters im sure he would have been just as good.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks for the input, sickofshyness and blue the puppy. 

i had my first meeting with a clinical psychologist yesterday. i feel as though there is much to be gained, and while she did use some of the same initial approaching methodology used by lcsws/mfts, there was an added depth to the initial assessment. she wants to see me weekly, so i hope that all goes well.

i should add that i was extremely anxious during the entire hour i spent with her yesterday. i was on the verge of a panic attack and it was quite uncomfortable, but such is my life in general, and hopefully she'll be able to help with this.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I know this thread is from 2012 but I hardly dont see any threads on the differences between clinical vs maters degrees mental health professionals. anyway. Ive seen several clinical psychologists, psyD, counselors with masters degree all didnt help. But than again I wasnt completely honest and was telling them partial truths. Hiding my mask didnt get to the root of the problem but I may have to find another therapist.


----------

